# How much to tape an 8 x 10 x 8 room?



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

How long would it take you to prime and paint that room? I typically do two coats primer, two coats finish. Let's leave it at one color for the whole thing, that being white.

Depending on humidity and air movement it could take two days for that to dry enough to get all four coats on. 

Of course, you could always put a firecracker in a gallon of paint and slam the door!


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

SuperiorBuilt said:


> Its is nice to see how which part of the U.S.A. can affect the price a HO will part for the same service. My bid for this job was $775 to complete this job.


Actually it was interesting for me to note that most of the numbers came in to close to the same time and money, approx $700 for a stand alone job for a HO, verses a sub to a GC @ $450-500.

In part I think this is because the roll out and roll up time for working in a home verses a new construction site.


----------



## robertpaint (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow


----------

